# Juve-Atalanta : esorcismo al 'biscotto' !!!



## diavoloINme (12 Maggio 2019)

E' di poche ora fa la notizia che il milan ha chiesto la contemporaneità di milan-frosinone con juve-atalanta affinchè i bergamaschi non possano giocare conoscendo già il nostro risultato.
Contemporaneità che , forse, non ci verrà nemmeno riconosciuta dalla lega.
In tanti/troppi tra noi stanno forse interpretando il tutto come una lotta punto a punto che il milan vorrebbe giocarsi alla pari.
A mio parere l'interpretazione da dare è diversa : è iniziata la guerra mediatica del mondo milan per scongiurare il biscotto.
La partita tra juve-atalanta non può e non deve essere solo la festa scudetto dei bianconeri ma sarà anche , verosimilmente, la gara che deciderà la sorti per il quarto posto.
Il milan , con questa richiesta astuta,a mio modesto parere, sta volutamente facendo accendere i riflettori su questa gara affinchè tutti capiscano quanto pesa nel destino di due clubs.
Il rischio che nel giubilo bianconero l’atalanta faccia da imbucato a una festa è alto, anzi altissimo.
Imbucato che tra un coro, un brindisi e un colpo di tacco se ne esce negli abbracci dello stadio e … col punticino in tasca.
L’esorcismo al biscotto è iniziato….
Pungere nell'orgoglio i campioni d'italia potrà bastare???
Non lo so. Ma bisogna provarle tutte dopo che ci siamo affossati con le nostre mani dilapidando ben 10 pti di vantaggio sui ragazzi di Gasperini!!!
Faccio pure fatica a ricordare altri precedenti in cui il destino di una big a discapito di una provinciale dipendesse da... un'altra big.
Da milanista mi fa un male cane sperare in aiuti che provengano da quello stadio e da quel mondo ma, ahinoi, cosi ci siamo ridotti.


----------



## davidelynch (12 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' di poche ora fa la notizia che il milan ha chiesto la contemporaneità di milan-frosinone con juve-atalanta affinchè i bergamaschi non possano giocare conoscendo già il nostro risultato.
> Contemporaneità che , forse, non ci verrà nemmeno riconosciuta dalla lega.
> In tanti/troppi tra noi stanno forse interpretando il tutto come una lotta punto a punto che il milan vorrebbe giocarsi alla pari.
> A mio parere l'interpretazione da dare è diversa : è iniziata la guerra mediatica del mondo milan per scongiurare il biscotto.
> ...



A questo punto vale tutto, anche perché parliamoci chiaro, per noi sarebbe un punto di partenza per costruire un certo tipo di progetto, per l'Atalanta, solo la favoletta che piace tanto ai giornali e a tifosi rivali (si capisce) e la continua beatificazione del Gasp.


----------



## Ema2000 (12 Maggio 2019)

La qualificazione in Champion ce la siamo giocata noi, basta piagnistei
il risultato più logico a Torino è il pareggio,
dovesse vincere la Juve sarà solo perchè il "sistema" non vuole i bergamaschi in Europa,
probabilmente lo farebbero per la Roma, per il Milan ho i miei dubbi.


----------



## hiei87 (12 Maggio 2019)

La juventus quest anno con l'Atalanta in due partite non ci ha capito niente. Una l'hanno pareggiata per grazia divina, l'altra l'hanno persa 3 a 0. In questo caso poi non si giocano niente, mentre gli altri giocano quella che si potrebbe definire la partita più importante della loro storia, per cui il risultato è scritto.


----------



## Igniorante (12 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' di poche ora fa la notizia che il milan ha chiesto la contemporaneità di milan-frosinone con juve-atalanta affinchè i bergamaschi non possano giocare conoscendo già il nostro risultato.
> Contemporaneità che , forse, non ci verrà nemmeno riconosciuta dalla lega.
> In tanti/troppi tra noi stanno forse interpretando il tutto come una lotta punto a punto che il milan vorrebbe giocarsi alla pari.
> A mio parere l'interpretazione da dare è diversa : è iniziata la guerra mediatica del mondo milan per scongiurare il biscotto.
> ...



Se fanno il biscotto fanno bene, la colpa è solo nostra.
Vergognoso che una società come il Milan arrivi dietro o alla pari a squadre del terzo mondo tipo Atalanta, Torino ecc...
Dovrebbero dimettersi tutti in blocco, da Billy Elliot a Mr. Veleno.


----------



## Mika (12 Maggio 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Se fanno il biscotto fanno bene, la colpa è solo nostra.
> Vergognoso che una società come il Milan arrivi dietro o alla pari a squadre del terzo mondo tipo Atalanta, Torino ecc...
> Dovrebbero dimettersi tutti in blocco, da Billy Elliot a Mr. Veleno.



Il proprietario di una società non si può dimettere semmai può venderla. Che fai ti dimetti da proprietario di casa tua?


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' di poche ora fa la notizia che il milan ha chiesto la contemporaneità di milan-frosinone con juve-atalanta affinchè i bergamaschi non possano giocare conoscendo già il nostro risultato.
> Contemporaneità che , forse, non ci verrà nemmeno riconosciuta dalla lega.
> In tanti/troppi tra noi stanno forse interpretando il tutto come una lotta punto a punto che il milan vorrebbe giocarsi alla pari.
> A mio parere l'interpretazione da dare è diversa : è iniziata la guerra mediatica del mondo milan per scongiurare il biscotto.
> ...



La colpa è solo di Gattuso ed anche della dirigenza per aver tenuto quell'incapace. Le squadre che abbiamo battuto sia andata che ritorno si contano sulle dite di una mano forse. Ditemi voi


----------



## tonilovin93 (12 Maggio 2019)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> A questo punto vale tutto, anche perché parliamoci chiaro, per noi sarebbe un punto di partenza per costruire un certo tipo di progetto, per l'Atalanta, solo la favoletta che piace tanto ai giornali e a tifosi rivali (si capisce) e la continua beatificazione del Gasp.



Fosse così (ed è così), l Atalanta non perderà mai allora.
Per la juve più tardi ricominciamo a crescere e meglio è


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Maggio 2019)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Fosse così (ed è così), l Atalanta non perderà mai allora.
> Per la juve più tardi ricominciamo a crescere e meglio è



In teoria hai ragione....
Non fosse che i grandi clubs stanno lavorando tutti assieme, e a discapito delle piccole , al progetto di una superlega.
Insomma, in un gioco di potere e di collaborazione la juve avrebbe più bisogno del milan che dell'atalanta....


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La colpa è solo di Gattuso ed anche della dirigenza per aver tenuto quell'incapace. Le squadre che abbiamo battuto sia andata che ritorno si contano sulle dite di una mano forse. Ditemi voi



Beh quel che è stato è stato : la matematica dice che se la juve batte l'atalanta e noi abbiamo la meglio sul frosinone domenica sera saremo quarti.
E nel conad stadium in genere, nove volte su 10, i punti li prende la rube.


----------



## Igniorante (12 Maggio 2019)

Mika ha scritto:


> Il proprietario di una società non si può dimettere semmai può venderla. Che fai ti dimetti da proprietario di casa tua?



Chiaramente mi riferivo ai manager/rappresentanti del fondo: Gazidis, Scaroni ecc...


----------



## pazzomania (12 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' di poche ora fa la notizia che il milan ha chiesto la contemporaneità di milan-frosinone con juve-atalanta affinchè i bergamaschi non possano giocare conoscendo già il nostro risultato.
> Contemporaneità che , forse, non ci verrà nemmeno riconosciuta dalla lega.
> In tanti/troppi tra noi stanno forse interpretando il tutto come una lotta punto a punto che il milan vorrebbe giocarsi alla pari.
> A mio parere l'interpretazione da dare è diversa : è iniziata la guerra mediatica del mondo milan per scongiurare il biscotto.
> ...



Agnelli si è sempre riempito la bocca, di parole di crescita del calcio italiano ecc ecc ecc 

Non dovrebbe fare il biscotto, in teoria.

Di certo l' Atalanta ha un bel vantaggio, a calendario invertito in CL probabilmente ci andavamo noi.

Va beh, vedremo.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Beh quel che è stato è stato : la matematica dice che se la juve batte l'atalanta e noi abbiamo la meglio sul frosinone domenica sera saremo quarti.
> E nel conad stadium in genere, nove volte su 10, i punti li prende la rube.



Scusa eh.. ma a me sembra il "classico" modo italianesco di pensare. Come con la nazionale italiana sempre a sperare che le altre ci facciano favori in modo da poter passare il girone. Ed a urlare complotti e biscotti vari. Questo modo nel sperare nelle altre, oppure tirare fuori complotti di Juve che fa favori non fa favori, è semplicemente ridicolo (non mi riferisco al tuo pensiero che sia chiaro io parlo in linea generale). 
Siamo in questa situazione per colpa solo e soltanto del Milan, avevamo 10 punti di vantaggio sull'Atalanta ed è giusto, per la continuità che hanno avuto, che ci vadano loro.


----------



## admin (12 Maggio 2019)

Non ho molta fiducia nei gobbi (ma la qualificazione dovevamo guadagnarcela da soli), ma ce l'ho in Cristina che è un professionista serio e che vuole segnare sempre e comunque.


----------



## kekkopot (12 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Scusa eh.. ma a me sembra il "classico" modo italianesco di pensare. Come con la nazionale italiana sempre a sperare che le altre ci facciano favori in modo da poter passare il girone. Ed a urlare complotti e biscotti vari. Questo modo nel sperare nelle altre, oppure tirare fuori complotti di Juve che fa favori non fa favori, è semplicemente ridicolo (non mi riferisco al tuo pensiero che sia chiaro io parlo in linea generale).
> Siamo in questa situazione per colpa solo e soltanto del Milan, avevamo 10 punti di vantaggio sull'Atalanta ed è giusto, per la continuità che hanno avuto, che ci vadano loro.


Sono d'accordo. Sapevamo, già da quando avevamo 10 punti di vantaggio, che si poteva prospettare questa situazione sia per la Roma (che allora ci faceva più paura) che, eventualmente se fosse arrivata a lottare fino alla fine, per l'Atalanta. Bene sono entrambe lì e noi con -3 punti dai 10 di vantaggio che avevamo. Avessimo vinto le partite da vincere (Udinese e Parma in primis) non saremmo qui a gridare al complotto. 

Se non arrivassimo in CL la colpa sarebbe di Gattuso e del Milan.


----------



## Djici (12 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non ho molta fiducia nei gobbi (ma la qualificazione dovevamo guadagnarcela da soli), ma ce l'ho in Cristina che è un professionista serio e che vuole segnare sempre e comunque.



CR7 puo anche segnarne 3 ma se dietro Chiellini e Bonucci non hanno voglia...


----------



## Cantastorie (12 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Scusa eh.. ma a me sembra il "classico" modo italianesco di pensare. Come con la nazionale italiana sempre a sperare che le altre ci facciano favori in modo da poter passare il girone. Ed a urlare complotti e biscotti vari. Questo modo nel sperare nelle altre, oppure tirare fuori complotti di Juve che fa favori non fa favori, è semplicemente ridicolo (non mi riferisco al tuo pensiero che sia chiaro io parlo in linea generale).
> Siamo in questa situazione per colpa solo e soltanto del Milan, avevamo 10 punti di vantaggio sull'Atalanta ed è giusto, per la continuità che hanno avuto, che ci vadano loro.



Aspetta però. Non è nemmeno equo che il Milan abbia dovuto subire ladrate con la Juve che doveva ancora "cetificare" la sua vittoria del campionato e una rivale possa "non giocarci". è come se in una gara in un percorso con ostacoli di diversa altezza un concorrente ne avesse 10 e un altro 9 e che quello "mancante" fosse proprio il più alto. Il calendario ragazzi conta un'esagerazione.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Scusa eh.. ma a me sembra il "classico" modo italianesco di pensare. Come con la nazionale italiana sempre a sperare che le altre ci facciano favori in modo da poter passare il girone. Ed a urlare complotti e biscotti vari. Questo modo nel sperare nelle altre, oppure tirare fuori complotti di Juve che fa favori non fa favori, è semplicemente ridicolo (non mi riferisco al tuo pensiero che sia chiaro io parlo in linea generale).
> Siamo in questa situazione per colpa solo e soltanto del Milan, avevamo 10 punti di vantaggio sull'Atalanta ed è giusto, per la continuità che hanno avuto, che ci vadano loro.



Che ce la siamo mangiata vero, ma in un computo matematico dire che hanno avuto più continuità di noi, non è vero.

Altrimenti non avremmo gli stessi punti, loro sono stati più belli questo si. 
Probabilmente per il principio delle favole a lieto fine, dovrebbero andarci loro.

Ma se guardiamo ai nostri poveri fegati spappolati da anni di delusioni, una gioia ce la meriteremmo anche noi Santo Dio ??!!! Na volta tanto....


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Beh quel che è stato è stato : la matematica dice che se la juve batte l'atalanta e noi abbiamo la meglio sul frosinone domenica sera saremo quarti.
> E nel conad stadium in genere, nove volte su 10, i punti li prende la rube.



Nessuno però pensa a Napoli - Inter, è fondamentale che non finisca X, o siamo finiti.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Nessuno però pensa a Napoli - Inter, è fondamentale che non finisca X, o siamo finiti.



Perchè??


----------



## Andris (12 Maggio 2019)

bisogna mettere pressione sui gobbi,loro odiano l'attenzione mediatica.
sui social,su giornali,sulle radio,in tv,nelle conferenze,nelle interviste devono essere consapevoli che se non dovesse finire 1 sarebbe un favore fatto di proposito su cui indagare.
devono convocare tutti i migliori e giocare i titolari senza turnover o esperimenti strani di primavera.
solo così per far credere che loro siano cavalieri senza macchia asfalteranno i bergamaschi,perchè se giocano seriamente non c'è partita al rubentus stadium come da tradizione contro di loro


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Scusa eh.. ma a me sembra il "classico" modo italianesco di pensare. Come con la nazionale italiana sempre a sperare che le altre ci facciano favori in modo da poter passare il girone. Ed a urlare complotti e biscotti vari. Questo modo nel sperare nelle altre, oppure tirare fuori complotti di Juve che fa favori non fa favori, è semplicemente ridicolo (non mi riferisco al tuo pensiero che sia chiaro io parlo in linea generale).
> Siamo in questa situazione per colpa solo e soltanto del Milan, avevamo 10 punti di vantaggio sull'Atalanta ed è giusto, per la continuità che hanno avuto, che ci vadano loro.



E' solo una questione di attenzione mediatica.
Il paragone con la nazionale italiana non regge : in quel caso il 2-2 qualificava le due squadre in campo quindi quello si che era un biscotto.
Detto questo, io per primo ho scritto(non so se hai letto) che la colpa è solo nostra e che abbiamo dilapidato 10-pti-10 di vantaggio.


----------



## mil77 (12 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Nessuno però pensa a Napoli - Inter, è fondamentale che non finisca X, o siamo finiti.



Beh solo se l'inter ne pareggia una delle altre 2...che poi se arriviamo in 4 squadre a 68 compresa Roma chi sta fuori?

Controllato in caso di arrivo a 4 stanno fuori Roma e atalanta


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Scusa eh.. ma a me sembra il "classico" modo italianesco di pensare. Come con la nazionale italiana sempre a sperare che le altre ci facciano favori in modo da poter passare il girone. Ed a urlare complotti e biscotti vari. Questo modo nel sperare nelle altre, oppure tirare fuori complotti di Juve che fa favori non fa favori, è semplicemente ridicolo (non mi riferisco al tuo pensiero che sia chiaro io parlo in linea generale).
> *Siamo in questa situazione per colpa solo e soltanto del Milan*, avevamo 10 punti di vantaggio sull'Atalanta ed è giusto, per la continuità che hanno avuto, che ci vadano loro.


Io su questo non sono assolutamente d accordo 
è vero.. eravamo in difficoltà e lo siamo tutt'ora 
ma rimane innegabile che oltre il nostro..
si sono aggiunte i malus terna in + partite 

incredibile oserei dire.. non bastavamo solo le nostre difficoltà?
x citare quello che ricordo meglio:
il tanto non aver ammazzato una Roma allo sbando cantato da + tifosi 
ma in realtà in quella partita un rigore netto non chiamato su Suso (VAR muto)
e un rosso netto evitato su Pellegrini 
chi non ha voluto ammazzare la Roma? il Milan ? non credo...
altro è il vergognoso rigore fischiato contro il Torino 
e c e ne sono altri.. tipo 2 rigori non fischiati contro la Sampdoria 

colpa soltanto del Milan!? ma anche no!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Maggio 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Beh solo se l'inter ne pareggia una delle altre 2...che poi se arriviamo in 4 squadre a 68 compresa Roma chi sta fuori?
> 
> Controllato in caso di arrivo a 4 stanno fuori Roma e atalanta



Sperare nell'Inter è abbastanza velleitario, dovrebbero suicidarsi per arrivare dietro.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Nessuno però pensa a Napoli - Inter, è fondamentale che non finisca X, o siamo finiti.



Ma davvero credi che si possa prendere l'inter?
Vittoria contro il chievo , vittoria contro l'empoli ( già retrocesso??) ed è finita.


----------



## Zenos (12 Maggio 2019)

Ma secondo voi perchè hanno chiesto di spostare?festeggiare con una sconfitta fresca non sarebbe stato il massimo,ora i mafiosi possono prima festeggiare e poi regalare i tre punti in tranquillità.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Maggio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi perchè hanno chiesto di spostare?festeggiare con una sconfitta fresca non sarebbe stato il massimo,ora i mafiosi possono prima festeggiare e poi regalare i tre punti in tranquillità.



Consegnano il premio scudetto prima della partita?
Mi pare poco credibile.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> bisogna mettere pressione sui gobbi,loro odiano l'attenzione mediatica.
> sui social,su giornali,sulle radio,in tv,nelle conferenze,nelle interviste devono essere consapevoli che se non dovesse finire 1 sarebbe un favore fatto di proposito su cui indagare.
> devono convocare tutti i migliori e giocare i titolari senza turnover o esperimenti strani di primavera.
> solo così per far credere che loro siano cavalieri senza macchia asfalteranno i bergamaschi,perchè se giocano seriamente non c'è partita al rubentus stadium come da tradizione contro di loro



Amen!!!!


----------



## Mika (12 Maggio 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Chiaramente mi riferivo ai manager/rappresentanti del fondo: Gazidis, Scaroni ecc...



Scaroni penso sia l'unico la dentro che non decide nulla e che è la perché volevano mettere un Presidente. Almeno la vedo così ma potrei sbagliare.


----------



## Igniorante (12 Maggio 2019)

Mika ha scritto:


> Scaroni penso sia l'unico la dentro che non decide nulla e che è la perché volevano mettere un Presidente. Almeno la vedo così ma potrei sbagliare.



Penso anche io che conti quanto un due di picche con briscola di denari, però è una delle facce associate ad un'annata fallimentare.
A questo punto facciano Presidente Maldini, che è un altro che finora ha inciso zero, almeno si risparmia uno stipendio.


----------



## Ema2000 (12 Maggio 2019)

Mika ha scritto:


> Scaroni penso sia l'unico la dentro che non decide nulla e che è la perché volevano mettere un Presidente. Almeno la vedo così ma potrei sbagliare.





Igniorante ha scritto:


> Penso anche io che conti quanto un due di picche con briscola di denari, però è una delle facce associate ad un'annata fallimentare.
> A questo punto facciano Presidente Maldini, che è un altro che finora ha inciso zero, almeno si risparmia uno stipendio.



Si la sua posizione è abbastanza inconsueta,
è presidente ma sembra non occuparsi minimamente delle questioni societarie,
ultimamente si parla spesso di contatti diretti fra Gazidis e la proprietà, lui è sempre scavalcato,

a voler pensar male potrebbe venir il sospetto che sia li a curare ancora qualche interesse residuo di una precedente storica proprietà.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma davvero credi che si possa prendere l'inter?
> Vittoria contro il chievo , vittoria contro l'empoli ( già retrocesso??) ed è finita.



Non è quello che intendevo. Se l'Inter vince col Chievo e pareggia a Napoli può rendere vana una sconfitta dell'Atalanta a Torino.
Perché a quel punto biscotta un pareggio con Empoli e finiamo noi Atalanta e Inter a 68 e siamo fuori.

Inter Chievo 1
Juve Atalanta 1
Milan Frosinone 1
Napoli Inter X

Classifica prima dell' ultima giornata

Inter 67
Milan 65
Atalanta 65

A questo punto all'Inter non conviene vincere con Empoli e farci andare in CL. Può semplicemente pareggiare e mandare in CL Atalanta


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non è quello che intendevo. Se l'Inter vince col Chievo e pareggia a Napoli può rendere vana una sconfitta dell'Atalanta a Bergamo.
> Perché a quel punto biscotta un pareggio con Empoli e finiamo noi Atalanta e Inter a 68 e siamo fuori.
> 
> Inter Chievo 1
> ...



Cavolo, non ci avevo pensato al triangolo 
Ma a questo punto anche la roma, se dovesse vincere stasera , potrebbe arrivare a quota 68 pti!!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Cavolo, non ci avevo pensato al triangolo
> Ma a questo punto anche la roma, se dovesse vincere stasera , potrebbe arrivare a quota 68 pti!!!!



Infatti sarebbe ottimo che la Roma le vincesse tutte perché con loro siamo in vantaggio anche in caso di quartetto. Ma già stasera non vince per me


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non ho molta fiducia nei gobbi (ma la qualificazione dovevamo guadagnarcela da soli), ma ce l'ho in Cristina che è un professionista serio e che vuole segnare sempre e comunque.



ci pensano king kong e l'equilibrista.....


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Cavolo, non ci avevo pensato al triangolo
> Ma a questo punto anche la roma, se dovesse vincere stasera , potrebbe arrivare a quota 68 pti!!!!





Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Infatti sarebbe ottimo che la Roma le vincesse tutte perché con loro siamo in vantaggio anche in caso di quartetto. Ma già stasera non vince per me



come sarebbe in caso di terzetto o quartetto??
così non vado a controllare 
pura utopia comunque...


----------



## andreima (12 Maggio 2019)

Ho fatto anche io tante volte sti conti ma poi non ci azzecca nessuno..solo la Samp era scritto che faceva vincere l.empoli..ah ah ah


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> come sarebbe in caso di terzetto o quartetto??
> così non vado a controllare
> pura utopia comunque...



Atalanta - Inter - Milan 68 punti : Atalanta 3a, Inter 4a, Milan 5o
Atalanta - Inter - Roma 68 punti : Atalanta 3a, Roma 4a, Inter 5a
Atalanta - Milan - Roma 68 punti : Milan - Atalanta - Roma
Atalanta - Inter - Milan - Roma 68 punti : Inter 3a, Milan 4o, Atalanta 5a, Roma 6a
Inter - Milan - Roma 68 punti : Inter - Milan - Roma


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Atalanta - Inter - Milan 68 punti : Atalanta 3a, Inter 4a, Milan 5o
> Atalanta - Inter - Roma 68 punti : Atalanta 3a, Roma 4a, Inter 5a
> Atalanta - Milan - Roma 68 punti : Milan - Atalanta - Roma
> Atalanta - Inter - Milan - Roma 68 punti : Inter 3a, Milan 4o, Atalanta 5a, Roma 6a
> Inter - Milan - Roma 68 punti : Inter - Milan - Roma



Quindi saremmo fuori solo con una delle possibili combinazioni???
Mah, che casino!!!
Grazie comunque. Sei un grande.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quindi saremmo fuori solo con una delle possibili combinazioni???
> Mah, che casino!!!
> Grazie comunque. Sei un grande.



Anche con Inter-Milan-Roma a 68 saremmo fuori se l'atalanta ne fa 69


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quindi saremmo fuori solo con una delle possibili combinazioni???
> Mah, che casino!!!
> Grazie comunque. Sei un grande.



Ti immagini che goduria vedere l’Inter pareggiare col Chievo, perdere con Napoli (speriamo che quel milanista purosangue di Carletto di faccia questo favore) e vincere con l’Empoli?

Farebbero quattro punti e in CL ci andremmo noi e l’Atalanta, loro sarebbero fuori.


Dopo voglio vedere dove se lo pigliano, Gonde.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ti immagini che goduria vedere l’Inter pareggiare col Chievo, perdere con Napoli (speriamo che quel milanista purosangue di Carletto di faccia questo favore) e vincere con l’Empoli?
> 
> Farebbero quattro punti e in CL ci andremmo noi e l’Atalanta, loro sarebbero fuori.
> 
> ...



Ehhhh troppo bello, un 5maggio dei giorni nostri.
L'unica possibilità sarebbe se lo spogliatoio implodesse a causa delle voci su conte.
Ma non ci spero più di tanto, spalletti è stato capace di gestire il caso icardi che era ben più intricato e delicato per dinamiche interne.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quindi saremmo fuori solo con una delle possibili combinazioni???
> Mah, che casino!!!
> Grazie comunque. Sei un grande.



Il succo del discorso è che oltre alla sconfitta dell'Atalanta, ci serve anche la sconfitta dell'Inter a Napoli (a prescindere che poi le melme vincano le altre due, meglio averli davanti che a pari punti con noi e l'Atalanta)


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ehhhh troppo bello, un 5maggio dei giorni nostri.
> L'unica possibilità sarebbe se lo spogliatoio implodesse a causa delle voci su conte.
> Ma non ci spero più di tanto, spalletti è stato capace di gestire il caso icardi che era ben più intricato e delicato per dinamiche interne.



Occhio che un pareggio col Chievo e una sconfitta a Napoli non è poi cosi assurda eh.

Così come non è assurda una vittoria col Chievo, una sconfitta col Napoli e un pareggio con l’Empoli in lotta per la salvezza.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Il succo del discorso è che oltre alla sconfitta dell'Atalanta, ci serve anche la sconfitta dell'Inter a Napoli (a prescindere che poi le melme vincano le altre due, meglio averli davanti che a pari punti con noi e l'Atalanta)



A napoli solitamente loro vanno a giocare per lo 0-0, riuscendoci spesso.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A napoli solitamente loro vanno a giocare per lo 0-0, riuscendoci spesso.



eh per questo è una partita insidiosa quasi quanto il biscotto tra gobbi e gaspersoniani


----------



## Freddiedevil (12 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non ho molta fiducia nei gobbi (ma la qualificazione dovevamo guadagnarcela da soli), ma ce l'ho in Cristina che è un professionista serio e che vuole segnare sempre e comunque.



Anche io la penso allo stesso modo, fondamentalmente Cristiano è la nostra ultima speranza. Ci aggiungerei Allegri, persona che tutto sommato mi sembra corretta e onesta e cercherà di farla giocare per vincerla. Il resto devono farlo gli altri juventini, se vorranno vendicare lo 0-3 di coppa italia, o preferiranno essere ancora etichettati come i veri disonesti del nostro sistema calcistico.
Spero che la stampa spinga molto sulla questione dell'onestà durante la prossima settimana.


----------



## LukeLike (12 Maggio 2019)

A me più del biscotto preoccupa Milan-Frosinone. Non so perché ma mi ricorda terribilmente quel Milan-Benevento...


----------



## unbreakable (12 Maggio 2019)

Il barca in una situazione identica alla nostra ha vinto contro il getafe..consentendo al valencia di essere quarto


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Maggio 2019)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Il barca in una situazione identica alla nostra ha vinto contro il getafe..consentendo al valencia di essere quarto



Il barca dopo la figuraccia di martedì col Liverpool non poteva non vincere oggi in casa.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Maggio 2019)

Avete visto anche stasera che la Juve le sta regalando tutte, figuratevi se va a vincere contro l'Atalanta


----------



## mil77 (12 Maggio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Sperare nell'Inter è abbastanza velleitario, dovrebbero suicidarsi per arrivare dietro.



Il pericolo x Milan è se l'inter arriva pari....


----------



## Blu71 (12 Maggio 2019)

Per me ormai la Juve entra in campo solo per dovere.


----------



## unbreakable (12 Maggio 2019)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Il barca dopo la figuraccia di martedì col Liverpool non poteva non vincere oggi in casa.



Appunto..spero Leonardo alzi il telefono e faccia presente agli agnelli che ci hanno mandato un calciatore rotto e la serietà di altri big club..quindi facciano il loro dovere ovvero vincere ogni anno con l'atalanta come fanno da 20 anni a sta parte a torino


----------



## Blu71 (12 Maggio 2019)

Comunque non si può stare, a due giornate dalla fine, a fare troppi calcoli o peggio stare a sperare in un favore dai più disonesti di tutti i campionati della terra. 
Se non andremo in CL sarà solo per colpa nostra.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' di poche ora fa la notizia che il milan ha chiesto la contemporaneità di milan-frosinone con juve-atalanta affinchè i bergamaschi non possano giocare conoscendo già il nostro risultato.
> Contemporaneità che , forse, non ci verrà nemmeno riconosciuta dalla lega.
> In tanti/troppi tra noi stanno forse interpretando il tutto come una lotta punto a punto che il milan vorrebbe giocarsi alla pari.
> A mio parere l'interpretazione da dare è diversa : è iniziata la guerra mediatica del mondo milan per scongiurare il biscotto.
> ...



Questo è un altro dei problemi quando un campionato è così sproporzionato tra chi vince e le altre..
La Juve per 30 giornate è stata un rullo compressore che ha schiacciato praticamente tutti...appena vinto lo scudetto hanno (e ci sta) tirato i remi in barca..

Il problema è che questo falsa tutto il campionato perché chi affronta la Juve ora si trova punti che mai avrebbe preso 4 mesi fa..

Dopo averci battuto (eh perché lì i punti erano d'obbligo....) la Juve ha infilato:
sconfitta 2-1 con la spal
vittoria 2-1 con la fiorentina grazie ad un autogol
pareggio 1-1 con l'inter
pareggio 1-1 col torino
sconfitta 2-0 con la Roma

5 punti in 5 partite (media 1 punto a gara)..ne avevano fatti 84 nelle precedenti 31 (media 2,7 punti a gara)

Questa è un campionato falsato..la SPAL con quei tre punti si salva...tutte le nostre rivali alla corsa champions (Roma, Inter, Torino e Atalanta settimana prossima) hanno avuto 1 o 3 punti in regalo..

Purtroppo è tutto lecito, ma tremendamente scorretto


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Questo è un altro dei problemi quando un campionato è così sproporzionato tra chi vince e le altre..
> La Juve per 30 giornate è stata un rullo compressore che ha schiacciato praticamente tutti...appena vinto lo scudetto hanno (e ci sta) tirato i remi in barca..
> 
> Il problema è che questo falsa tutto il campionato perché chi affronta la Juve ora si trova punti che mai avrebbe preso 4 mesi fa..
> ...



Non riguarda solo la juve : l'atalanta ha battuto un napoli in modalità allenamento al san paolo e settimana prossima andrà a far festa assieme alla juve allo stadium.
Punti contro le prime della classe.
Avversarie contro cui noi, ovviamente, ci abbiamo lasciato le penne e anche parecchie certezze.
A voler esser maliziosi potremmo anche aggiungere che l'atalanta ha scelto di giocarsi l'ultima in casa in campo neutro contro il sassuolo nello stadio del..... sassuolo.
Stadio che, guarda un pò che scherzi del destino, in caso di quarto posto dovrebbe ospitare le tre gare casalinghe dei bergamaschi.
Tutto confezionato ad arte, insomma.
E' per questo che va fatta ora una guerra mediatica, è per questo che va gridato al complotto.
Forse non basterà, ma almeno ci avremmo provato.
Mi pare che il primo a far partire il coro ieri sia stato Gigio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non riguarda solo la juve : l'atalanta ha battuto un napoli in modalità allenamento al san paolo e settimana prossima andrà a far festa assieme alla juve allo stadium.
> Punti contro le prime della classe.
> Avversarie contro cui noi, ovviamente, ci abbiamo lasciato le penne e anche parecchie certezze.
> A voler esser maliziosi potremmo anche aggiungere che l'atalanta ha scelto di giocarsi l'ultima in casa in campo neutro contro il sassuolo nello stadio del..... sassuolo.
> ...



Il biscotto arriverà, e sarà confezionato bene quindi inattaccabile..voglio dire, dopo il biscotto Svezia-Daniamarca ad Euro 2004 penso sia lecito tutto..

Guarda, sono onesto, fino a stasera alle 23 spero di più che superiamo l'Inter..che ci sta avanti un punto e alla prossima trova Carletto..peccato per i punti fatti dall'Empoli..non ce ne va bene una ovviamente


----------



## Manue (13 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non riguarda solo la juve : l'atalanta ha battuto un napoli in modalità allenamento al san paolo e settimana prossima andrà a far festa assieme alla juve allo stadium.
> Punti contro le prime della classe.
> Avversarie contro cui noi, ovviamente, ci abbiamo lasciato le penne e anche parecchie certezze.
> A voler esser maliziosi potremmo anche aggiungere che l'atalanta ha scelto di giocarsi l'ultima in casa in campo neutro contro il sassuolo nello stadio del..... sassuolo.
> ...



No, 
non so se hai visto Napoli-Atalanta, 
ma se il primo tempo fosse finito 3-0 non c'era niente da dire.

Il Napoli se la giocò e l'Atalanta trovò una sfacciata fortuna nel ribaltarla.


----------



## sunburn (13 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> .
> A voler esser maliziosi potremmo anche aggiungere che l'atalanta ha scelto di giocarsi l'ultima in casa in campo neutro contro il sassuolo nello stadio del..... sassuolo.
> Stadio che, guarda un pò che scherzi del destino, in caso di quarto posto dovrebbe ospitare le tre gare casalinghe dei bergamaschi.
> Tutto confezionato ad arte, insomma.
> ...


Poi ti fanno notare che il fatto che le ultime le avrebbe giocate a Reggio Emilia è stato comunicato a metà marzo, e che quindi i lavori erano stati già programmati da mesi, e facciamo la figura dei fessi complottisti... Se dobbiamo toppare, almeno facciamolo con dignità...


----------



## MarcoG (13 Maggio 2019)

Noi preoccupiamoci di noi. Stiamo sereni, che il suicidio è facile per tutti e non dimenticate che prima hanno la coppa. 
Non sopporterei mai andasse la Roma...


----------



## chicagousait (13 Maggio 2019)

Prima di preoccuparci di un'eventuale biscotto, preoccupiamoci di vincerla la partita


----------

